# Right hand hurting...



## mikebum79

I am a right handed newbie, and have been playing about 3 months now. In those three months, I have seen general improvements in my overall game, but I am finding that, in amongst all the technicalities, and ups and downs, two main features are showing in my game - 

- Hitting big drives, but slicing 70% of them.
- My right hand is very sore after each round.

I guess my questions is, could the two be related? And what is it that is causing my hand to hurt?

I assume that I am coming accross the ball (outside - in), and i wander if it is something I am doing with my right hand (grip too tight perhaps) that is causing me to cut accross the ball? Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## srothfuss

For me, I bang up my wrists up pretty good on those rubber mats that most driving ranges use for you to practice on. (ouch!)

In your case, it could be a couple of things - the grip is what I suspect. The grip, generally, should be fairly relaxed but not so relaxed that the club flies out of your hands on the back swing of course.  One of the side effects of a "death grip" is the impact shock can travel through the grip and into your hands, stopping at the wrists. Some have claimed that the other effects of the "death grip" is a slice, and serious blisters. The slice I can't confim, but the blisters are a real indication of too much pressure on the grip.

A few other possibilities - hitting the ground behind the ball?

Wrists that are in the incorrect postion at the moment of impact?


----------



## Fore!

when i first started i got a couple of blisters on my right hand but that was all. That said i dont hit that many drives because i usualy play on a small par 3 course.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Your statement "my right hand hurts" is a little vague, could you be a bit more specific. Is it blisters, if so you could try purchasing a golf glove, you could be letting the club rotate causing blisters. If its just plain pain in the hand, I would agree with SROTHFUSS, you could be gripping the club way to hard. According the people in the know, a person should be able to pull your club from your hand with little effort. Your grip should be strong enough to hold the club and prevent it from rotating when you swinging. NOT the dreaded death grip.


----------



## mikebum79

Good point.... i could have been a bit more specific....

It is not blisters (i have no problem with blisters whatsoever), it is more of a muscular pain in the core of my right hand, it tends to only be the day after I've played, then it subsides.

I know my grip was definately too tight when I first started playing, and I have relxed it somewhat (i tell myself to ease off while setting up for each shot), but it could still be that it's too tight.... i will try easing off further tomorrow night on the range.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## 65nlovenit

If you've watch the PGA you've probably heard the expression "waggle", its when a player lifts his club off the ground and wiggles it back and forth. This has a tendency to unwind the shoulders and relax the key muscles. You might try a waggle, with the intention of keeping yourself loose. Remember your hands are there to HOLD the club not strangle it......


----------



## mikebum79

Thanks.... good advice, i will try "waggling" a little next time then! :laugh: 

Part of the problem may still be that my swing is quite limited.... i mean, i am not playing my shoulders nearly enough, and my back swing is both too quick, and too short.... almost as if all of the power is coming from my arms, and because of this I may well be forcing the shot..... brute force rather than finesse may be what's causing the problems?  

Mike


----------



## TMC

Did you start golf in the winter? I've noticed that if I mis-hit a ball in winter, I get a LOT more vibration than in the summer. I'm chalking this up to more rigis balls and stiffer clubs when it's cold.

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## mikebum79

I play my golf in Jakarta (Indonesia), so cold weather is never a problem here!  

Mike


----------



## srothfuss

I think we have worked it down to the postion of the hands and how you are impacting the ball then. As a temporary relief from the pain, try taking some advil or similar as you start the back nine...


----------



## GeoffHarris

I was putting up some shelves last week for my wife Petra and the screwdriver slipped and went into the plam of my right hand. It's really sore at the moment. To clean the wound I used a mixture of Dettol and Germolene


----------



## blue3715

I get painful hands after thr first round or two of the season. But you will eventually relax more and be ok. Just don't grip so hard.


----------



## blue3715

I get painful hands after thr first round or two of the season. But you will eventually relax more and be ok. Just don't grip so hard.


----------

